

Shot on iPhone 6 - ankurpatel
http://www.apple.com/iphone/world-gallery/

======
cocoflunchy
The camera is the only thing that would make me want to have an iPhone instead
of my Nexus 5. I wish Android phones got a little more love in that
department...

~~~
Nicholas_C
I always considered my Galaxy S4 camera pretty good until I compared them to
my SO's iPhone 5S photos. Regular pictures with good lighting aren't
noticeably different, but the Galaxy has absolutely horrendous photos when
taken in conditions with less than full lighting. A photo taken in a dimly lit
room in a fancy restaurant without flash just resulted in silhouettes while
her iPhone took a great photo that really captured what my eyes saw.

~~~
te0006
ha, "horrendous"? Try an S4 mini and see what Samsung can do when they really
want a phone to have a bad camera.

------
rthomas6
Isn't this just an advertisement?

~~~
calciphus
Yeah, but it's an advertisement for Apple during Mobile World Conference,
where everyone else is generating ACTUAL product news and announcements. Apple
has to seed "news" since they have nothing to announce until the iWatch next
week.

------
graeme
Does anyone have experience using the iphone 6 without a case? I don't like
keeping phones in cases, and have never had a problem yet.

But the raised camera on the six worries me. I wouldn't want to scratch the
lens when putting it down. Is this a risk?

The photos are beautiful.

~~~
arrrg
No issues, no scratches on the lens. If anything less of the lens has a chance
to contact the surface (since it’s on an angle).

I never use cases. I also never drop my phones (and have AppleCare+ just in
case), but I did accidentally drop my phone from 5-10 cm onto my keys in my
pocket and that left a little scratch in the edge of the phone – as is usual
with aluminium.

~~~
joshuapants
Generally the lens and screen will be pretty safe from scratches. They're
generally harder than keys, etc. so you'll have a hard time doing real damage
beyond dropping it.

------
crcastle
I wish they provided the EXIF info (shutter speed, aperture, ISO) for these
images. As a photographer who wants to be able to _only_ carry his iPhone
around, I'm curious about the details of how the iPhone camera functions!

------
Nicholas_C
>the world’s most popular camera.

Never really thought about this. I know that Android is the most popular phone
OS by far, but since the Android phone market is so spread out between models
I guess Apple is able to claim the title of most popular.

~~~
r00fus
"Android" doesn't use the same hardware, just a similar OS. And given that
many manufacturers replace the stock software for camera, it wouldn't even be
the same software.

I fail to see how it would be meaningful to anyone to see "shot on Android".

Whereas with an iPhone, you pretty much guess that the latest phone has the
best camera - if you like what you see, you can get best version of the same
tools used.

~~~
Nicholas_C
>"Android" doesn't use the same hardware, just a similar OS.

Hence why I said:

>but since the Android phone market is so spread out between models

